# Which brand food do you feed your babies?



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Just thought it would be intresting to see which brand is used the most. This is *not to start contraversy * and I ask that it doesn't turn into that....this is mearly for fun. Thanks</span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Natural Balance duck and potato, He loves it! only dry by the way.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I tried Natural Balance Venison, Nemo did not like it. So now he is back on Iams. I know people
say Iams is not he best, but it works for us..


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## ripgiirl (May 3, 2006)

The girls Love the raw chicken the best!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy eats Solid Gold canned foot and Prarie dry food. 

Have there been dog food kerfluffles?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I could only vote for one...
but I am using a mixture of Royal Canin, Chicken Soup, and Nutro Max.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Right now we're using Nutro Ultra after using Royal Canine. I wish she'd eat some of the super healthy food but she'd rather starve herself than eat it. Her all time favorite is Science Diet. At the moment we've reached a happy medium with the Nutro.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We are using Nature Variety Praire, freeze dried.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola's been on nb potatoe and duck (loved it) and now on the sweet potatoe and fish (loves that too). just wanted to give some variety while on the same brand.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Right now we're using Nutro Ultra after using Royal Canine. I wish she'd eat some of the super healthy food but she'd rather starve herself than eat it. Her all time favorite is Science Diet. At the moment we've reached a happy medium with the Nutro.[/B]



I just got a bag of the Nutro Ultra Max this week. I think it is small chunks or something...
my babies LOVE it!







It is mixed with two Royal Canin and Chicken Soup, but they pick out the Nutro.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Bella is currently eating Royal Canin mini chunks for fussy eaters.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just curious for those who put *other* what that might be. 

I apologize that I forgot to add *Home Cooked Meals*. I know there are many of you that cook for your babies, I have no idea how that slipped my mind......







So sorry!!!!









I did try and edit the pole, to add that, but it wont let me.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

All six of my dogs are eating Innova. I love the food. Everyone's coats have greatly improved, I haven't had anymore ear or eye infections, etc.

The food was a miracle worker for my female Chihuaha. She has battled Mange on and off and since she has been on Innova her coat looks the best I have seen it. She even got hair back in some of the bald spots she had , had since came here. 

I also feed Innova puppy Canned and I mix Evo with my Innova puppy dry as well.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy and Toby were on Purina Pro Plan and I ran out and haven't gotten any more of it yet so I put them on Beneful and Toby just loves it. He's so picky about his food. Daisy loves it and will eat anything.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex eats a huge variety of foods. His favorite crunchy food, "doggy cereal" we call it is- Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit. In the morning I give him a small bit of canned food mixed with his doggy cereal and his Angel Eyes. A small can last him 2 to 3 days. His favorite canned food is Wellness Venison or Merrick Turducken, but he wont eat the same can two times in a row, so usually I buy 5 at a time, all different flavors. I also get him Nutro and Merrick crunchy food and mix that with the Solid Gold. He gets bored quickly of a food so we change it up a lot!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

When I was researching for foods that contained no dye, IAMS was the one I found. The dyes are what I have read causes staining around the mouth, and also the water. Are there other foods out there that are better that doesn't contain the dyes.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is on IVD rabbit and potato
kelsie is on pro plan chicken puppy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I could only vote for one...
> but I am using a mixture of Royal Canin, Chicken Soup, and Nutro Max.
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting because Scooby likes Royal Canin for small fussy eaters and I have also found he likes Nutro Max lamb, chicken and rice too in the wet food. I haven't tried the chicken soup though


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195333
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Royal Canin is the new kind for inside dogs and I still mix in some Royal Canin puppy. This should be the last mix of that. By the time it is gone, he won't need puppy anymore. The Nutro I bought is small chunks or something like that. It is quite large little balls...weird to me, but the boys love it. I think Chicken Soup is a great food and very economical for one of the better brands of foods. Finding it is sometimes a challenge, but I like it.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My two eat a combo of Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice and Chicken Soup.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda eats Natural Balance, She likes them all


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I think I am going to give "Old Mother Hubbard" a try. I 'll see what happens..


Andrea~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried 7 other brands on the list but Bijou is also a fan of the Royal Canin for small fussy eaters. That pretty much describes him and my children as they were growing up as fussy eaters.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198027
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours must be a different Nutro than Indy's because his is the Natural Choice Lamb and Rice....Small Bites and they really are very small. They are like the size of a baby pea or smaller...sort of







Which kind of Nutro do you have? Maybe you can try the Small Bites one...


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

I feed Lola Merricks canned food and Solid Gold kibbles.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Both Bella Mia and Sir Micro eat Natural Balance Ultra and I am trying to change them to the Venison now.

Mr Wookie's mouth is so small about all he can eat is the Small Breed puppy food from (yikes) Eukanuba and I look forward to getting him off of that. We did try one other small breed puppy food but he didn't like it at all.

Funny thing, last week when I was up in Boca at my favorite pet supply store, Fins, Fur and Feathers, picking up the Natural Balance, they gave me a bag of this new food they got in. It's called "go! NATURAL" and the company claims to be "THE FINEST PET FOOD IN THE WORLD!" I had to laugh when I was reading the ingredients, coz the first one is "chicken meal". The reason they gave me this bag for free is they can't seem to sell the food. Hmm I wonder why that is. She did tell me that this pet food company is the first pet food company in Canada that could produce pet food after the "mad cow" scare because they ONLY use chicken products. Well, great for them. I still feel chicken "meal" shouldn't be the first ingredient in my dog's food. I tossed the food in the garbage, no need to even try it. Shame to waste, I know, sorry.

I wonder often, what is the PERFECT food for our lovies... I don't think I have found it yet and I bet there isn't a perfect food for all dogs. Still on the hunt though.

Anyone using or used Wee Bits if you could let me know how you and your dogs feel or felt about it I would be thankful. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie & Abbey eat Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie and Turducken canned food and th Cicken Soup for dry food. It's quite expensive, but well worth it. Nothing is too good for my babies!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=199255


<div class='quotemain'><span style="font-family:Comic">When selecting the best dry food for your dog, why is it better to go with the chicken meal than the pure chicken?
Chicken meal is simply chicken that has been baked to remove bacteria and other toxins. Chicken is simply pure chicken.

http://searchwarp.com/swa5545.htm


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> QUOTE(MissMelanie @ Jun 4 2006, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=199255


<div class='quotemain'>
That is interesting. I guess I had am thinking about what I would want to eat when thinking about feeding my dogs. I know from farm life that chicken meal is parts of chicken I don't wish to eat.

Thanks for the url!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Right now we're using Nutro Ultra after using Royal Canine. I wish she'd eat some of the super healthy food but she'd rather starve herself than eat it. Her all time favorite is Science Diet. At the moment we've reached a happy medium with the Nutro.[/B]


Tiffany,
Do you mind if I ask why you don't use the Science Diet since it is her fav? that is what i use for my babies but if there is a reason (suggestion) I should not, can you please advise??? My other dogs are on the Nutro brand and they love it but my pups were given Science Diet from the breeder (owner) so that is what I have continued them on. Any input would be greatly appreciated =)
Karrie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac was on eukanuba because that's what teh breeder gave to him. till last week I knew nothing about food. 
but now I'm changing to Nutro. he loves it. more than eukanuba I think because first time I gave to him, mixed with eukanuba he ate Nutro first.
for the first time since I got him I left the room and he didn't stop eating.








he ate all Nutro... and came back to me. but I didn't give him more because they said I have to gradually change it... so... I'm still giving both.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

homecooked = rice , chicken

dry food = rotation of natrual balance and Newmans organic


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella are on Royal Canin IVD Rabbit and Potato (thanks to someone who suggested it to us







) They are not scratching like they used to, and they LOVE the taste. I order it from my vet. I have also noticed that Bella does not have near the eye stain she once had









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know this is an older post ... but it just cracked me up!



> Have there been dog food kerfluffles?[/B]


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I feed Rudy and Paris Merrick.Rudy's a picky eater and we have always had to coach him to eat.He's done well on the Merrick but I think he might be a little over weight.I don't know if thats due to the canned food or my husband slipping him a people cookie every now and then.I ran out of the Merrick canned last week so when I was at the supermarket I grabed a couple of Benefuls.Have any of you used that brand of Perina?I have to say it looks wonderful.No bad smell and no messy liquid.Rudy and Paris LOVED it.Rudy has never eaten so well.Now I'm not sure what to do.How good is this Perina Beneful?I looked on line to see if I could find out anything about their foods but had no luck.I'm thinking to feed them Merrick dry mixed with the Beneful.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Audrey,

I have some that a person gave me when they surrendered their dog to rescue. I do think it looks good but the ingredients aren't that great. Check the labels. I guess just a tiny bit with their dry food wouldn't hurt though. 

Has Paris gained any weight? How is her hair growing? 

How is Rudy?


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

NOt sure I have answered this or not....and I'm to lazy to read the entire post lol


but I feed Noel Solid Gold and she loves it. She is a super picky eater. When I got her she was on Bil Jack yes I know its not good food so I slowly switched her to chicken soup for the puppy and she ate it ok but not just great and I had done research and really liked the Solid Gold but no one around me carried it then Petco which is 34-40 min. away started carring it and so I bought a bag and just added a few pieces at a time by day they she was picking the solid gold out and leaving the rest so I added more and more and she never finished the last of the chicken soup so I gave it to a friend. She just loves the SG.

Its a drive to get it but she eats much better than she has since I got her so I'm happy with it since its a good food and she loves it so much.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella recently switched to Natural Balance Duck and Potato. She loves it as far as I can tell.


----------

